# Dustin..................



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

When the Animal Control Officer called YGRR to report he had found an older Golden with a white face, YGRR responded immediately. "Dustin" was quickly picked up by a YGRR volunteer and taken to the veterinarian. Upon examination, Dustin was found to be heartworm and Lyme positive, he had not been neutered and was thin, matted and filthy. After a number of months at Riverview where he received treatment for all of his medical issues, Dustin was finally able to go on the active adoption list. 
A couple who had owned numerous Goldens over the years was called to meet this sweet and friendly boy. They recognized immediately what a special Golden Dustin was and didn't hesitate to make him part of their family. Now Dusty's days are filled with walks, swims in a nearby lake and lots of cuddling with his new adopters. Dustin has also been enrolled in a Canine Good Citizen Class. His adopters say Dustin's tail is always wagging and they couldn't be happier to have him in their lives!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

AW I like to read stories like these  I tend to skip over the ones about dogs that need adopted or died, I just can't deal with it  but happy stories like these I can handle!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Story! Go Dustin! Now you have a Happy Life!! WooHoo!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Dustin in getting your new furever home. I can see why they fell in love with you. Another happy ending story, I love those.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dustin*

Dustin:

They knew how special you are!! Good Boy!!!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Sooo Happy For Dustin
Is There Supposed To Be A Picture There ? 
I Cannot View ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*T&t*

ARE YOU signed in?

this is the picture!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, so glad he found a good loving home, he is a very handsome senior.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

WHAT A SWEETHEART :heartbeat


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Good for you, Dustin! Have a wonderful life.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This Is Just Great. This Boy Deserves A God Life.


----------

